# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Wild Blaster

## zencasino

Играли ли вы в азартные игры? Многие говорят, что азартные игры – это пустой слив денег, однако, из личного опыта – это не так. Было найдено уникальное игровое заведение WildBlaster (ВайлдБластер), в котором не подкручивают выигрыш или проигрыш, и все проходит честно, в связи с тем, что у казино есть лицензия CURACAO, которая обозначает, что игра ведется честно и ответственно.
Немного о самом заведении. Игровой ассортимент представлен несколькими режимами – популярные игры, новинки, слоты, настольные игры, игры с джекпотом, а также лайв игры. Что интересно – так это лайв игры. Достаточно необычно и имеется возможность играть, почти что через вебкамеру с реальными диллерами. Также при регистрации выдается щедрый приветственный бонус, который дает неплохой старт ап. Казино WildBlaster также работает на мобильных устройствах и планшетах, что вызвало приятное удивление. Также мобильная версия практически не расходует трафик и прекрасно оптимизирована, что позволяет насладиться игрой сполна. Переходи по данной ссылке, регистрируйся и забирай свой первый бонус, можете писать в личные сообщения, поиграем вместе: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Если зайти не получается, попробуйте через VPN или анонимайзер – так точно получится.

----------

